# Bump Cut Tenons



## jharris2

Interesting...

Opinions?


----------



## woodnthings

*I've done that also*

But ..... I really like the bandsaw for making tenons. The shoulders are cut with one fence setting and a stop and the cheeks with another fence setting and a stop. 

This would be good, as the guy says for a few quick and dirty ones, however. Good Tip! :thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2

So many methods, so little time.

By the time I get home from work I's too dang tarred to run machinery and weekends I play catch up at the house.

I finally got my used band saw tuned up but I have to buy a set of blades.

When I do I'll definitely try your method.


----------



## jharris2

A Bump Cutting router technique from Charles Neil.

As he demonstrated his technique for preventing tear out I thought of the possibilities for making mouldings.

To me that's the most intriguing aspect of this video.

http://www.cn-woodworking.com/bump-cuttin/


----------



## gideon

This is what I do. Thought I was the only one who did it.


----------



## jharris2

So I guess its working for you.

I'm definitely going to try this method.


----------



## 4DThinker

Nowhere as easy when the wood is a hardwood.
Best done with no more than tooth-height passes. You don't want to try this with 1/2" to take off in one pass. 
Not bad for one or two, but then how many times does a project need only one or two? 

JMHO.


----------



## cabinetman

4DThinker said:


> Nowhere as easy when the wood is a hardwood.
> Best done with no more than tooth-height passes. You don't want to try this with 1/2" to take off in one pass.
> Not bad for one or two, but then how many times does a project need only one or two?
> 
> JMHO.


+1. :yes:








 







.


----------



## gideon

when I'm doing this and have 1/2" or so passes to make, I back the piece off and run it across the blade in very small increments. its pretty easy.


----------



## aaronhl

Why not use a dado set if it's a high cut into hardwood? I thought it was the only way of doing tenons on a table saw?


----------



## Dave Paine

aaronhl said:


> Why not use a dado set if it's a high cut into hardwood? I thought it was the only way of doing tenons on a table saw?


Like so many aspects of woodworking, frequently more than one way to achieve a result.

Tenons can be made by e.g.,
a) Normal blade and mitre gauge, making many passes of blade width.
b) Dado set, if you own one
c) Tenon jig or some jig to hold piece vertical on table saw then make horizontal cut on table saw with mitre gauge
d) This video using normal blade, mitre gauge and bump cuts
e) Router bit
f) Hand saw and chisel
g) Hand saw and router plane
h) Hand saw and shoulder plane

Likely other methods

Method for a given person depends on the available tools, skills and personal preference.

I have a dado set, but may use the normal blade method if not wanting to spend the time to change blades, or a router bit on the router table.


----------



## laadams85

You forgot one. I saw a guy using just chisels to make his tenons.


----------

